# Fecal Mites?



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Any cause for concern here? 

They are either intestinal residents or tanks residents doing their job breaking down the poo from this fecal. The image was taken using a dissecting scope with a digital camera placed over the ocular/eyepiece. 










Any pearls of wisdom are appreciated.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

just your standard tank janitors doing their job. feel free to ignore the frog snacks


----------

